# 6 Lies about Americas founding



## ped (May 18, 2012)

http://www.cracked.com/article_19864_6-ridiculous-lies-you-believe-about-founding-america.html

1. White people didn't defeat natives with superior tech and intellect, they were wiped out by plague first. Otherwise Europeans stood little chance against them. Not 19th century smallpox, but early colonial settlement.
2. Natives weren't primitive or hippies. They cut down so many trees they may have helped alter climate. Natives also thought Europeans smelled like complete shit while they held an unusually high regard for personal hygiene in comparison.
3. Vikings discovered America not Columbus and the natives beat the shit out of them.
4. Columbus in reality was a scum bag and died knowing he discovered a new continent.
5. Pilgrims didn't tame the wilderness and Squanto spoke English only because he had been a slave in Europe.
6. Many Europeans wanted to live with natives because it was a superior society and the government took measure to prevent it. "No European who has tasted savage life can afterwards bear to live in our societies." - Ben Franklin.


----------



## Kamil (Aug 5, 2012)

coolio bro, thanks for posting. esp that stuff about squanto, a far cry from out elementary school thanksgiving paegents haha


----------

